# New Laws Help Wealthy Move Money Offshore?



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

Interesting article from WSJ:

Tax Report: What's Next for Offshore Accounts? - WSJ.com

note the obscene heading from the chart "We Have Ways of Making You Disclose"
chart simplifies (perhaps) some questions of what to include where (FBAR vs 8938)

Question: Since 8938 has yet to be finalized and will have to be filed retroactively for 2011, if one has renounced by the end of 2011 or early 2012, 8938 will be irrelevant, no?


----------

